# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Migration from Oracle 10g to SQL Server 2005

## sachin.s.joshi

Migration of following features from Oracle 10g to SQl Server 2005

1        Partitioning.
2        Materialized views.
3        Triggers. Some of the triggers came while we ported the code.
4        Schedulers.
5        Database links from Oracle to Oracle and Oracle to MSSQL server.
6        Usage of synonyms
7        Usage of sequences
8        Introduction of CLOB data type.
9        Introduction of global temporary table.


Please help.

----------


## rmiao

Sql2k5 has all of them except sequences, may need some workaround. Check them in sql2k5 books online and Microsoft's 'SQL Server Migration Assistant for ORacle'.

----------

